
How to set up a VPN in 10 minutes for free - animeshk
https://medium.freecodecamp.org/how-to-set-up-a-vpn-in-5-minutes-for-free-and-why-you-urgently-need-one-d5cdba361907?gi=45ab1b9f1e84
======
DrScump
Original submittal, 85+ points, 48+ comments:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13970867](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13970867)

